# Scofield 2-12-2011



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Took a few scouts up today to the pond and had a great time. Fished for about 4 hours and between 5 of us we caught 82 fish. Most of them were skinny cuts but we did manage to get a few decent 16"-18" cuts. A few 13-14 inch rainbows and 2 small tigers. We didn't catch any chubs. 

The weather was awsome and there was plenty O ice. About 20 inches were we were at. The fish were not picky most any jig tipped with a piece of worm.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Scofiled 2-12-2011*

Wow! 82 and no chubs; that is a double miracle for there!


----------



## brendobendo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Scofiled 2-12-2011*

we were up there staying at our cabin so we decided to hit it we fished from 730 to around nine and caught at least fourty fish. any white jig we used seem to work well and one of the kids caught a 17 inch tiger that was really nice and fat. we fished in eight feet of water.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Scofiled 2-12-2011*

*It was a great time especially for the scouts to catch as many fish as they did. Neither one of them have families that fish, and they loved it. Here are a few pictures from the trip. Pay close attention to the fish with BOTH of my jigs in its mouth, it must have been starving!




























*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Scofiled 2-12-2011*

Good on you, for taking the Scouts.
They will always remember that trip.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea that fish that had both jigs in it mouth was something else. Wouldn't have believed it if I wasn't sitting next to CWP when it happend.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well done!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Job guys, I hope those scouts continue fishing. Fishing is a lot better than some of the hobbies young people have these days.


----------



## brendobendo (Feb 1, 2011)

haha thats funny you guys came out about half hour after we set up! do you have a cabin you were stayin in? i was envious of your tent i had to leave mine home cause we had to pack a lot of people and gear into two vehicles!


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

We stayed at our cabin over in Aspen Cove. It was a great time you guys should have come over for some hot chocolate and soup!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

brendobendo said:


> haha thats funny you guys came out about half hour after we set up! do you have a cabin you were stayin in? i was envious of your tent i had to leave mine home cause we had to pack a lot of people and gear into two vehicles!


How did you guys do?


----------



## brendobendo (Feb 1, 2011)

if only i had known.. haha we did good! i wrote a report on this thread right after cwp's but we were there for around a hour and a half and probably caught more than fourty fish


----------

